
Show HN: Looking for name ideas for your App? - 116712
https://deepnamer.com/
======
benm-au
Great idea for startups! Finding a catchy name, where the domain name is also
actually available... especially when several people are involved... is super
time consuming.

Good luck. I think it will do well if you socialise it in the startup
community.

